
Console.log() with css styles - cyptus
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39519/talks/html5dc-workflow/index.html#53
======
cyptus
[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7hSqaTXCoMs/UHW3hRRyGcI/A...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7hSqaTXCoMs/UHW3hRRyGcI/AAAAAAAAArc/0jgsO2eGX-A/s844/Screen+Shot+2012-10-10+at+7.57.36+PM.png)

